# Get a cuddly toy version of your dog!



## Lovingly Handmade Crochet (Jul 22, 2017)

Each Lovingly Handmade crochet pet is painstakingly handcrafted to the likeness of your beloved pet. Any pet can be made, from dogs, cats and rabbits, to rats, tortoises and birds!
Each one is made to order from photographs of your pet. Contact me to find out how to send them using the information on Pets Locally by searching for Lovingly Handmade Crochet.
To complete your order I will need photographs of the left/right sides of your pet, the front and rear, the belly and back, as well as paws, claws or feet, as well as a face closeup. You should also try and send any other pictures that show the special details that make your pet unique and special to you!
Once the photographs are received, your plush toy will be ready in 7-21 days.

Crochet process:

The process of creating a plush is time consuming and a labour of love and dedication. Every toy takes between 40 - 60 hours of crochet to recreate all the beloved features of every customers pet. 
Once you have purchased the item I will take a look at the photographs and select a colour palette out my vast yarn collection.
Once the colours have been selected, I will begin to crochet the head of your pet. As this is the most important part of any animal, its where their expression and features are most dominant, I will send a photograph of the completed head to you via email to ensure you are happy. Once this has been agreed, I will make the body of your pet. The final touches are added once the body is complete, and any special features that the you have specified are important on your order will be added and checked. I will send further photographs to you at this point. It is really important to me that the customer sees their plush being created and that they can see the process.
The pet is made using various crochet stitches. The manipulation of these stitches gives the item shape and structure. The eye colour of the pet is selected from the photographs and appropriate safety eyes are added. The addition of a safety nose may be added depending on the photographs and what I believe will best suit the plush and you, to give the best effect. Each animal plush is made without a pattern, and is totally unique and not able to be recreated. Because the process and selections for every dog will be different, the size of the crochet pets can vary between 8 - 12”, depending on the breed and size of the dog I am making.


----------



## Maxine67 (Mar 28, 2016)

Lovingly Handmade Crochet said:


> Each Lovingly Handmade crochet pet is painstakingly handcrafted to the likeness of your beloved pet. Any pet can be made, from dogs, cats and rabbits, to rats, tortoises and birds!
> Each one is made to order from photographs of your pet. Contact me to find out how to send them using the information on Pets Locally by searching for Lovingly Handmade Crochet.
> To complete your order I will need photographs of the left/right sides of your pet, the front and rear, the belly and back, as well as paws, claws or feet, as well as a face closeup. You should also try and send any other pictures that show the special details that make your pet unique and special to you!
> Once the photographs are received, your plush toy will be ready in 7-21 days.
> ...


Love these ! How much are they?


----------



## Lovingly Handmade Crochet (Jul 22, 2017)

Thank you so much for your message and interest. 
They are £50 inc. VAT & postage. 
Each plush is approx. 12" x 8" (dependent on breed) but includes a removable collar (colour of your choice) and any other appropriate accessories. 
Check out my Facebook page for more info and reviews, just search Lovingly Handmade Crochet.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Wow what a lovely idea! Out of interest, do you do cats as well?


----------



## Lovingly Handmade Crochet (Jul 22, 2017)

Thank you so much for your interest. 
Yes I do! I am actually a cat owner
I love making cats.


----------



## Lovingly Handmade Crochet (Jul 22, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Wow what a lovely idea! Out of interest, do you do cats as well?


If you'd like to order you can find me on Facebook or send me an email

Lovingly Handmade Crochet @ gmail . Com


----------

